# بعض وسائل استخراج المياه من البئر بطرق غير تقليدية



## ايهابووو (14 مارس 2012)

الاخوة الكرام 

ما شجعني على كتابة هذا الموضوع هو العشرات من الاسئلة التي يطرحها العديد من الناس داخل هذا المنتدى وخارجه والرسائل التي تورد على الاميل 

بخصوص المشاكل وتكاليف التشغيل وقطع الغيار للمضخات التقليدية الكهربائية والديزل والمستخدمة لاستخراج الماء من البئر وايضا كان اخرها الموضوع 

الذي طرحته الاخت عاشقة الصعاب في موضوع سابق 

الاخوة المهتمين ان هذا الموضوع ليس بالسهل فهو بحاجة للوقت والمال والخبرة وانا شخصيا من المهتمين جدا بهذا الموضوع ومن الباحثين والمهتمين بشؤون الطاقة المتجددة 

وقد قمت شخصيا بتنفيذ منظومة تستخرج الماء من البئر بالاعتماد على الطاقة الشمسية ونجحت في ذلك 


بعض اساليب استخراج الماء من البئر بدون مضخات تقليدية 


الطاقة الشمسية : ونجد هنا عدة تطبيقات نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر تقنية التركيز البؤري للاشعاع الشمسي وهي تقنية قديمة معروفة من ايام ارخميدس 

تعتمد على تجميع الاشعاع الشمسي بواسطة صحن جامع ( دش ) مغطى بطبقة مرايا خاصة او سطح عاكس او في اسوء الاحوال ورق المنيوم عادي 

ومن ثم تسليط الاشعاع الشمسي المركز هذا على خزان صغير للماء او اي سائل اخر ( حسب الحالة او الوظيفة المطلوبة من المنظومة ) حيث ممكن ان تصل حرارة 

الاشعاع الشمسي المركز الى 800 درجة مئوية 

وتبخير الماء واستخدامه في ادارة توربين ومن ثم تجميع البخار تكثيفه واعادة تبريده ليرجع للحالة السائلة ويرجع للخزان ويستمر للعمل في دارة مغلقة 

ولدينا هنا عدة حالات ممكن هنا استخدام البخار الناتج في ادارة توربين واستخدام هذا التوربين بشكل مباشر عبر توصيله بناقل حركة الى المضخة لتستخرج المياه مباشرة او ممكن استخدام هذا التوربين في توليد الكهرباء ثم استخدام الكهرباء في تشغيل مضخة كهربائية لاتستخرج المياه 

او ممكن في تسليط الاشعاع الشمسي على محرك احتراق خارجي( السترلينغ ) مباشرة ليعمل بدوره كمضخة 

وان هذه الطريقة بحاجة لمعرفة المكان الجغرافي بدقة لمعرفة زوايا ميول الاشعاع الشمسي بدقة والقيام بالحسابات الدقيقة للحصول على اكبر كفائة ممكنة 

لهذه المنظومة وترتبط ايضا هذه التقنية ايضا بتقنيات تخزين الطاقة نهارا لاستعمالها ليلا باستخدام الزيت الحراري الثقيل او تقنية الملح المصهور وهذه التقنيات

بحاجة لاختصاصيين ولا تصلح للهواة 

وهذه الطريقة ايضا بحاجة لجهاز لتتبع الشمس اثناء مسارها بشكل يضمن بقاء مركز الصحن اللاقط مسلطا على مركز الشمس طيلة النهار المشمس 

وهذا الجهاز عبارة عن خلية متحسسة للضوء الشمس تتحسس بجهة الشمس مزودة بدارة الكترونية تعطي الامر لمحرك كهربائي بتدوير الصحن يمنة او يسارا 

لضمان بقاء الصحن في مكان يلتقط فيه الاشعاع الشمسي ويكثفه وفي هذا المجال ينصح بالاطلاع على مشاركات الدكتور محمد بشراحيل الغنية جدا بمواضيع الطاقة الشمسية وتقنياتها والموجودة في هذا المنتدى بكثرة وقد استفدت كثيرا منها 



- مضخات تعمل بالخلايا المتحسسة للضوء : وهي عبارة عن مضخة عادية ليست مزودة بمغذي للتيار العادي وانما مزودة بخلايا متحسسة للطيف الضوئي



تسمى الخلايا الفولتا ضوئية مصنوعة من اشباه الموصلات السيليكات العالية النقاوة والكوارتز وهي تلتقط الطيف الشمسي وتحوله الى كهرباء 

وتخزنه لبطاريات وتعمل المضخات بهذه البطارية من محاسن هذه الطريقة انها ليست بحاجة الى تسليط شمسي مباشر مثل الشمس في الظهر وانما يكفي الطيف الضوئي اي الضوء ولو كان خفيفا ولكن من عيوبها انها مكلفة باهظة الثمن جدا 

اذ ان الخلية الفولتا ضوئية مردودها من الكهرباء ضعيف للغاية ونحن هنا بحاجة لمساحات واسعة من العواكس الفولتا ضوئية لتوليد كهرباء قليلة تكفي لادارة مضخة 

- تقنية طاقة الطفو : انا شخصيا عملت لفترة طويلة على ابحاث استخدام طاقة الطفو وتسخيرها في استخراج المياه من الابار او في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية 

ولكن فجئت انه هناك من سبقني اليها منذ فترة ليست ببعيدة ونجح في اختراعه وقام بتسجيله كبراءة اختراع عالمية فوقفت العمل وتركت هذه الفكرة 

وهي فكرة تعمل باختصار بالون يتم زرعه تحت الماء على عمق مناسب من البئر ( وليس في قاع البئر ) فيطفو البالون المزود بالهواء بفعل طاقة الطفو 

ساحبا معه ناقل للحركة يقوم بدوره بتدوير عنفة تؤدي الى استخراج الماء ودفعه خارج البئر وهناك آلية معينة تقوم بارجاع البالون الى الاسفل الماء مرة اخرى

لمكانه الاصلي ليرجع مجددا يدور ويدور معه العنفة وهذه الطريقة تم سردها باختصار شديد فهي تحوي ايضا العديد من التعقيدات الميكانيكية التي لا يكفي هذا الموضوع لسردها 

وهذه الطريقة لا تخالف قانون مصونية الطاقة لانها اصلا لا تأتي بالطاقة من العدم بل تعمل بالطاقة الكامنة ومن عيوب هذه الطريقة انه حجم الية العمل 

كبير للغاية بالنسبة لحجم الطاقة التي ينتجها وهو يصلح للابار الكبيرة الحجم فقط وبحاجة ايضا لحسابات دقيقة لاحتساب طاقة الطفو والعمق المناسب لتثبيت البالون وكمية الهواء بالبالون وطول خطوة العنفة ووزنها ---- االخ 


- طريقة استخراج الماء بالماء : وهي ايضا طريقة معقدة وليست منتشرة لا اعرف بصراحة تفاصيلها وهناك بعض التكتم على اسرارها وهي بالمختصر تقوم 

على تشييد خزان من الماء كبير فوق البئر وقائم على قوائم اسمنتية والخزان العلوي محكم الاغلاق وينزل منه خرطوم مياه للداخل ليصل الى البئر 

الذي هو ايضا بدوره محكم الاغلاق بواسطة صمام خاص يفتح وينغلق بالوقت المناسب عند نزول الماء من الخزان العلوي تحدث عملية خلخلة للضغط عند المياه السفلية التي في البئر مما يؤدي لصعودها للاعلى وتستمر الحركة في دارة مغلقة 

لكن يلزم لتحقيق ذلك حسابات دقيقة لكمية السائل في الاعلى وحجم الخزان ودرجة حرارة الماء وكثافته وطول الخراطيم وعرضها من الداخل بالانش وانا شخصيا لا اعرف عن تلك الحسابات فهي طريقة يتكتم عليها من يمتلكها وليست واسعة الانتشار ويعتقد ان اول من استخدمها كان الفراعنة المصريون والله اعلم 

- طريقة البسطون المنزلق وهي تستخدم على نطاق واسع في عدة دول مثل الهند وباكستان وهي لا تنفع للابار العادية بل للابار الاسطوانية الشكل من الداخل والتي 

تكون مزودة من الداخل من اسفل الى اعلى بطبقة الملاط التي تجعل حواف ومحيط البئر صلبة وصلدة ومتماسكة وزلقة في آن ويكون هنا البئر حسب فهمي لهذه الطريقة يعمل البئر هنا عمل السلندر في محرك السيارة وايضا يترك فراغ لمرور الماء على الطرف الجانبي من البئر 

يبدأ العمل حين يكون البسطون الضخم الذي هو عن عبارة عن خزان اسطواني الشكل مصنوع من المعدن او البلاستيك من الخارج ومثبت على سكة على طول البئر من الداخل ومزود بصمامات لتفريغه يبدأ العمل 

حين يكون البسطون اول البئر ويملأ بالماء ليصبح وزنه كبيرا فيترك لينزلق باتجاه اسفل البئر على السكة ضاغطا المياه التي في البئر مما يؤدي اضخ المياه بقوة من الفتحة الجانبية صاعدة تجاه الاعلى ويظل ينزلق باستمرار حسب مستوى التشرب داخل البئر والذي بدوره يرفع البسطون للاعلى وعندما يكون مستوى التشرب في البئر صفر او مقاربا للصفر يتم اعادة البسطون الى الاعلى بواسطة محرك وان هذه الطريقة لا تصلح كما ذكرنا لكل الابار بل لبئر مجهزة لذلك وايضا لا تصلح الا لمناطق محددة غنية بالمياه الجوفية وكثيرة الامطار حيث يكون مستوى التشرب في الابار عاليا اما لو استخدمناها في بيئة جافة 

مثل بيئة بلادنا العربية لن تكون عملية لان مصروفها من الطاقة اللازمة لاعادة رفع البسطون الى اعلى سيكون كبيرا وبالتالي غير مجدية من الناحية الاقتصادية 

- احببت ان اذكر اخواني الاعزاء بشرح وايجاز بسيط بعض الوسائل المستخدمة في الابار على حسب حجم معرفتي واطلاعي خاصة بعض الموضوع الذي ذكرته الاخت ( عاشقة الصعاب ) في الفقرة السابقة ومشاركة الدكتور حسين فيها والذي كانت مشاركته دقيقة وسليمة للغاية مشكورا عليها واحذر الاخت عاشقة الصعاب وغيرها من الاخوة المهتمين بنفس الموضوع 

احذرهم من استخدام اليوتيوب كوسيلة للاطلاع على التقنيات في هذا المجال فهو مليئ بالاكاذيب محركات تعمل بالجاذبية واخرى بتنافر المغناطيسات المستمر ---- الخ وكلها كذب بكذب وليس لها اساس علمي وقد انخدع بها الكثير من الهواة الابرياء وتكلفو اموالا باهظة في التجارب دون ان يحققو اي نتيجة تذكر 

على كل حال يبقى الديزل والبنزين والنفط حتى هذه اللحظة محافظا على نقطة اهميته 

شكرا لكم وبانتظار ردودكم


----------



## De prince (19 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## ArSam (25 يناير 2013)

جهد طيب تشكر عليه ، ارجو لك التوفيق والنجاح ،


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

